# Oil Properties



## محمد الاكرم (14 مارس 2011)

السلام
رائئئئئئئئئع:77::77::77:
اليكم There are currently *450* oils in the Oil Properties Database
اختر من االقائمة نوع oil واضغط على locate oil
يعطيك الخصائص
http://www.etc-cte.ec.gc.ca/databases/OilProperties/Default.aspx
وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 مارس 2011)

بغااية الروووعة
تسلم يا رب
دمت بخير


----------



## aldambi (29 مارس 2011)

*احسنت احسنت*



محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> رائئئئئئئئئع:77::77::77:
> اليكم there are currently *450* oils in the oil properties database
> اختر من االقائمة نوع oil واضغط على locate oil
> ...


 موضوع رائع بجهد بسيط اعتقد وفائدة كبيرة جدا
اكرر شكري


----------

